# Duplicated website



## GSquadron (May 15, 2012)

Hello!
I wanted to ask what would happen to a website i create which is exactly like another one,
for example google.com???
Is there any problem with it?


----------



## Kreij (May 15, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Is there any problem with it?



Do you mean other than copyright and trademark infirngement?


----------



## GSquadron (May 15, 2012)

No, no. I don't know those rights, but i mean a site "like" google, with other domain, other colors, other logos, other names, just looking "like" google. Is there any problem?
Also, i saw that google+ was nearly the same with facebook. Did it pay any infrigements?
http://articles.businessinsider.com...ivities-toolbar-new-social-networking-service


----------



## DannibusX (May 15, 2012)

To be fair, you did ask specifically about recreating another site _exactly_.

You can start your own search engine if you like, but you'll need to come up with a search function all your own because that is proprietary.


----------



## GSquadron (May 15, 2012)

yes you are right, but i mean just the semantics like google+ with facebook.
The design (the place of forms button etc...) being identical. There is even a pandora project like facebook and there
was no infrigement (from what i read)


----------



## Kreij (May 15, 2012)

I don't know if a company can copyright a specific layout on a website, but it's possible I suppose.
Apple fought court battles over "look and feel".


----------



## GSquadron (May 15, 2012)

Also, i have some friends who have websites exactly like google
They tried to sell them on ebay for a lot of money, but i don't know if they 
succeeded. Don't know if the "look and feel" of websites put you in jail! xD
That is ridiculous though :S


----------



## Black Panther (May 15, 2012)

Wouldn't that be similar to phishing?


----------



## GSquadron (May 15, 2012)

Lol, well i mean, making a website that is not "exactly" but has some changes just to say that it is not that website you think 
I think it is legal though. Have seen a lot of websites that look nearly the same


----------



## Aquinus (May 15, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Lol, well i mean, making a website that is not "exactly" but has some changes just to say that it is not that website you think
> I think it is legal though. Have seen a lot of websites that look nearly the same



How about describing what you want for an end product, rather than what you want something to look like. I would clarify the context in which your speaking and describing in detail what you would like the end result to be and what you're thinking about doing to get there. If you're not a developer, I don't want shatter hopes and dreams but, what I think you're describing is out of your reach and even if it weren't, why would you want to copy Google? They clearly developed something already and copying it is just making it is another thing that someone else has already created.


----------



## GSquadron (May 15, 2012)

Ok, so here it is a prototype i have built on February about one website on works 
For example, would this work? Or put me in jail for like 5 years and pay million dollars?

I said, "for example google.com"


----------



## GSquadron (May 15, 2012)

Also, i read some articles about copyright and it does not state problems like the one i did anywhere


----------

